# The 'I'm A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here' thread 2008



## moomoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Apparently Brian Paddick is going to be in it this year along with other people I've never heard of....


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 11, 2008)

shite


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

This ^


----------



## moomoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, we like it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

Who is we?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2008)

Me and the missus is we.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2008)

The people that will post on this thread eventually.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 11, 2008)

Paddick is in it? I thought better of him


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Paddick is in it? I thought better of him


Well, Jimmy Pursey pulled out and they needed someone who wasn't an anarchist.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/celebrity/

All the latest from digitalspy.

Kilroy on IAC would be funny.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 11, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I like it!


Everyone* does.












(*Everyone who will be left on this thread eventually).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

I will only watch if they get Katona on


----------



## moomoo (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Martina-Navratilova-sign-Im-A-Celebrity-.html


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 11, 2008)

> Dollar singer David Van Day, 51, is reported to be on stand-by, and may enter the camp midway though the competition.



Oh please, please, please let him be going in! 
He's an egotistical twat!!!   

I reckon they'll put him in later and then prevent him from being nominated for a week, cos they know he'll be great entertainment, but also that he'd get voted straight off otherwise!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2008)

Does David Irving count as a celebrity? And how about Radovan Karadzic?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 12, 2008)

Possibly the best line up for IMACGMOOH ever. I must remember to watch it this year. Whiel I agree Irving and Mladic are galring omissions isn't the one with the big tits the person who faked the Hitler diaries?




			
				digital spy said:
			
		

> ITV has confirmed the lineup for this year's series of I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here!
> 
> *Esther Rantzen*, *Robert Kilroy-Silk* and *former Blue singer *Simon Webbe are among the ten contestants heading to the jungle for the eighth series of the reality show.
> 
> Joining them will be WAG Carly Zucker; tennis icon *Martina Navratilova*; TV presenter *Dani Behr*; *ex-EastEnder* Joe Swash, former Deputy Assistant Commissioner for the Metropolitan Police *Brian Paddick*; glamour model Nicola McLean and Heroes and Star Trek actor *George Takei*.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 12, 2008)

Sulu, Paddick AND Kilroy? Could be worth watching actually.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 12, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Apparently Brian Paddick is going to be in it this year along with other people I've never heard of....


Oh Brian, has it come to this?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the show is a pile of Bread and Circus shite. But I wont make a big play of that.

What does interest me is that Navratilova is there and she is a vegan. What happens if they try to make her eat a possums sperm duct or whatever?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL Paddick and Kilroy.I predict a riot.


----------



## girasol (Nov 12, 2008)

The line up is good, I think I'll watch it 

Martina Navratilova will be entertaining too   (she's sharp!)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2008)

Kilroy is on it this year?

Another chance for him to get covered in shit then, excellent


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2008)

The Mirror's already given us a plug (helpfully including a link)


> Brian Paddick: I'm A Celebrity top 10 facts
> 
> 8. Posting on website Urban75 in 2001, Brian wrote: “The bottom line is, screw the dealers, help the addicts.....Don’t damage my community.”


Still can't disagree with his words, mind.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 12, 2008)

Hopefully Brian will get it together with Mr Sulu


----------



## moomoo (Nov 12, 2008)

It's going to be fantastic.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 12, 2008)

moomoo said:


> It's going to be fantastic.



Yep.

When does it start?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 12, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yep.
> 
> When does it start?




This Sunday

I can't wait.


----------



## onenameshelley (Nov 12, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Hopefully Brian will get it together with Mr Sulu



Noooo not when he has just gotten married to his long term partner and pissed off Shatner for not inviting him. 

Actually i dont like this programme much mainly its the bugs that upset me.


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

this looks good - hopefully someone will send kilroy off his rocker...


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 12, 2008)

Kilroy-Silk  Could be worth watching this year.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2008)

I will inevitably watch this via a process of osmosis.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2008)

I was going to try my hardest not to watch but I know I will. 

I'm so weak.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 12, 2008)

pussy whipped!(flirter)

if i watch more then 5mins of this i will cry.


dave


----------



## moomoo (Nov 12, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I was going to try my hardest not to watch but I know I will.
> 
> I'm so weak.



Ah, give in to it - you know you want to!


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I will inevitably watch this via a process of osmosis.





my excuse as well...

The truth is that you secretly like it but can't admit that so blame it on your mrs.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> this looks good - hopefully someone will send kilroy off his rocker...



And cover him in shit


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Ah, give in to it - you know you want to!



But I have to keep switching over whenever they show bugs and rats and stuff, it's very annoying.


----------



## Zachor (Nov 12, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> And cover him in shit



Again


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm having images of Kilory eating kangaroo bollocks...putting his hand in the wicky hole and crying the same way Burrell did...

BTW, has anyone posted this pic yet?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> my excuse as well...
> 
> The truth is that you secretly like it but can't admit that so blame it on your mrs.



I sort of half like it, but also hate it with a passion. But yeah, she's a good excuse.

I don't think I'd watch it if she was out, but I would with X-Factor.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2008)

I will mainly be watching it for Ant and Dec's bits. (so to speak.)

They are much funnier on this show than their others.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 12, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> BTW, has anyone posted this pic yet?



I reckon every page of this thread should have that pic on it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought i was having a surreal dream this morning when half awake I heard that Mr. Sulu was in this. Mmmm...I might have to watch


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2008)

In the lift today (ITV) I heard that Paddick is already tipped to win by the crew.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 13, 2008)

YAY!!!

i love i'm a z-list


----------



## moomoo (Nov 13, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought i was having a surreal dream this morning when half awake I heard that Mr. Sulu was in this. Mmmm...I might have to watch



Yes!


----------



## puck (Nov 14, 2008)

Its the only reality tv show I can watch - didn't hardly recognise anyone on it last time tho, so not much fun.  With Kilroy-Silk on it'll be brilliant  - cant' stand that man!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 16, 2008)

bump!
just a couple of hours to go


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 16, 2008)

*I'm a Celebrity.....*

So, who is watching? And WTF is Paddick doing there?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm watching!! All hail Mr. Sulu


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8349693#post8349693


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2008)

merged the 2 threads together


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

He goes head first into the water bees!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr Sulu!   

I like Dani Behr. And that glamah mogl is already annoying the fuk out of me


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

Joe (is that his name?) Swalsh is annoying me immensely.


----------



## Lottie :) (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the Star Trek guy. Awww


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Joe (is that his name?) Swalsh is annoying me immensely.



Me too - I wish he'd just shut up!

So far I like Mr. Sulu, Martina and Esther and don't like Joe-talk-alot and Carly - had trouble remembering the name of her fiancee - Zuker.

And Kilroy-Silk but I hate him anyway


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

Martina!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

Betty!!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

that one with the big tits is getting on mine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2008)

Innit. The "glamah mogl"


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Innit. The "glamah mogl"



Is it wrong that I want to slap her?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

kilroy is a funny twat!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Is it wrong that I want to slap her?



NEVER


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> that one with the big tits is getting on mine!!!!!!!!!!





Strumpet said:


> Innit. The "glamah mogl"



Me too - though Mr. QofG's has not got past her 'assets' yet


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Is it wrong that I want to slap her?


Fuck no. You slap her, I'll hold her head under the water


----------



## Augie March (Nov 16, 2008)

This worth watching alone for seeing Kilroy fall in the water.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2008)

GWAN George!
71 and just jumped out of a plane n loved it


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> GWAN George!
> 71 and just jumped out of a plane n loved it




He's really cool!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

here goes BRIAN____WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  *SPLAT*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr QofG's is moaning that they should have jumped out of the plane on their own. He is spoiling my enjoyment


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr QofG's is moaning that they should have jumped out of the plane on their own. He is spoiling my enjoyment



Send him out of the room.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Send him out of the room.



I am going to make him make me a cup of tea!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

jeez that Brian is self obsessed , id say even more than the wag and the glama troll.....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 16, 2008)

There needs to be a national campaign to make ensure Kilroy gets voted on to every single bush tucker challenge


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

Can you stop posting that pic please bees.  It makes me feel sick.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 16, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Can you stop posting that pic please bees.  It makes me feel sick.



Kilroy tends to have that effect on people


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

After our cat came back with a Mr. Ratty the other afternoon that last challenge wouldn't have bothered me too much


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

Ugh!  I can't bear rats!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

I mustnt laff- but georges fall just made me wet myself!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Ugh!  I can't bear rats!



Chasing the cat around with a huge rat hanging out of his mouth was not pleasant


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Chasing the cat around with a huge rat hanging out of his mouth was not pleasant



My Jack Russell catches and kills them occasionally (we live next to a small wood) and I have to call a neighbour to come and dispose of them. 

*Shudders*


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 16, 2008)

*covers her pet rats ears*  


Kilroy is a wankah 
*states the obvious*


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

God!  Kilroy is such a shit stirrer!


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my god, I hate him. He's such a fucking bastard.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Oh my god, I hate him. He's such a fucking bastard.



Isn't he just the vilest creature?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr. QofG's wants to watch Match of the Day so I am going to haul the laptop to the little telly upstairs


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

what a tosser- jeez that didnt take long


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's wants to watch Match of the Day so I am going to haul the laptop to the little telly upstairs



No!!!!!  Can't he go to the little telly?  Mean old Mr QofG's.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

moomoo said:


> No!!!!!  Can't he go to the little telly?  Mean old Mr QofG's.



S'alright - I can enjoy it in peace now without him moaning


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2008)

Camp Camp-lolz.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

Kilroy's making himself unpopular already, I see.  What a twat.  He's everything he accused that lass of being.  Funny that. 

I thought Joe was funny at the end there when A & D told him the public had decided it would be him, and he muttered "the bastards".    They aren't usually that honest.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 17, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Kilroy's making himself unpopular already, I see.  What a twat.  He's everything he accused that lass of being.  Funny that.
> 
> I thought Joe was funny at the end there when A & D told him the public had decided it would be him, and he muttered "the bastards".    They aren't usually that honest.



I like Joe. That comment was funny, and although his over curiosity about being gay was kind of cringey, it was quite sweet. See you're all brilliant! And you're gay!

He's cute.

Kilroy is a cunt. 

I wonder how many times 'cunt' and 'kilroy' will be uttered in the same sentence on this thread.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I like Joe. That comment was funny, and although his over curiosity about being gay was kind of cringey, it was quite sweet. See you're all brilliant! And you're gay!
> 
> He's cute.
> 
> ...



A lot I would imagine. And always justified


----------



## boohoo (Nov 17, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Kilroy is a cunt.



I said that last night watching the telly. Along with the word shit stirrer. He just comes across as really nasty. Probably fancies that Carly - you know the boy pulling the girls hair type thing. He's not doing himself any favours.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2008)

Of course Kilroy is a cunt. He's like a proto-Kyle

I haven't caught this yet. Whats Paddick like? I bet he's being really boring


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Whats Paddick like? I bet he's being really boring


So far, boring.  Except where he was afraid of the small plane.

I do wonder what goes through these people's minds when they sign up:  "I'll bet they give the bug-eating and parachute jumping a miss this year".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Of course Kilroy is a cunt. He's like a proto-Kyle
> 
> I haven't caught this yet. Whats Paddick like? I bet he's being really boring



He seems to be trying to be all worthy and fair and reasonable whereas what I want is screaming and shouting and freaking out.

From all of them tbh not just Mr. Paddick. Oh except George Takei - I just want him to continue being


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2008)

Ugh!!!!!

Just ugh.  



*hides behind cushion*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 17, 2008)

Hes got a lovely bum our Brian...


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 17, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Ugh!!!!!
> 
> Just ugh.
> 
> ...



Hideous!  I just could never ever do that EVER!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 17, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Kilroy tends to have that effect on people



Have you met him??? Hes a smarmy orange Tory freakoid


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

What is going on! I haven't got access to a TV at the moment!!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What is going on! I haven't got access to a TV at the moment!!





Joe and Nicola are doing an 'eating' task!  It's gross but Nicola is doing really well!  Joe is screaming like a girl.

It's ace!

I'm heaving.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2008)

Witchety grubs
Cockroaches
Crickets
Crocodile eyes
Fowl foot
Crocodile foot
Kangaroo willy and testicles.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 17, 2008)

that was gross 

but well done the page 3 girl, she did really well - a complete surprise


----------



## Augie March (Nov 17, 2008)

Brian vs Kilroy, here we go then.


----------



## Looby (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate that fucking man so much. I hope he becomes the most hated man on tv as a result of this. God I'm so wound up.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, he hasn't convinced me but if that's true, I'll have to take Kilroy on his own word. He's a right twat and a half isn't he?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

nicola mclean is fucking great. Massive boobs and a nice attitude. Good on her


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2008)

And she'll swallow everything, or at least I think Esther said that.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2008)

Hahahahaha Roberts got to do the challenge.

Well voted Britain.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

tarranau: yeah , something quite horny about.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 17, 2008)

Kilroy's mean-minded narcissism was revealed when the only reason he could think of for Brian's visit was 'to gloat'.

Brian's camp have quite correctly surmised that Kilroy is a 'dickhead'.

He certainly is.

That page 3 girl is a trooper; who is the other whinging one? 

The homesick whiny one?

Martina, Esther and Brian are good eggs. Duno about the others yet.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 17, 2008)

The other girl is ermm Carly someone. WAG of ermm....Joe someone England player. Or summiN! 

Still loving George 

Yeh the page 3 girl went up a teeny bit in my estimations after that fukn disgusting trial!

Lol poor Joe! Just been chosen to do another trial


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> nicola mclean is fucking great. Massive boobs and a nice attitude. Good on her



yes - she was brilliant- much better than the whiney WAg!!! i take it all back Nicola


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> yes - she was brilliant- much better than the whiney WAg!!! i take it all back Nicola




Me too. 

And poor Joe!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2008)

She was ace at the eating stuff.

Was funny when she pulled her zip down to show more of her boobs half way through, though.
Yep, that's the important bit...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

haha, yeah, I noticed that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

Come on, voters!  Get Brian doing something!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2008)

Is he eating shit yet? Paddick i mean.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2008)

So, I know why people don't like Kilroy. (That whole being a cunt thing.)

Why don't we like Paddick?

Or should I read the rest of the thread...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

> Is he eating shit yet? Paddick i mean.




Naw.  Showed his arse in the bush shower, though.  And had a spat with Kilroy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Why don't we like Paddick?


Oi, get your own opinions, freeloader!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 17, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Is he eating shit yet? Paddick i mean.



I cant believe Kilroy and Brian didnt go head to head... poor Joe


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't understand why peop;e were surprised she won the 'put-something-in-your-mouth-no-matter-how-disgusting' challenge.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Oi, get your own opinions, freeloader!



But I don't even know who he is!!

Tell me what to think, pleeeeease.


----------



## Onslow (Nov 17, 2008)

I think now would be a good time to direct everybody to a video documenting the day Kilroy...lost his mind....

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YwzTuSHjti4


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2008)

This country really is going down the shitter...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2008)

Why?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 18, 2008)

Kilroy is worse than Alan Partridge


----------



## foo (Nov 18, 2008)

Brian Paddick. lol. 

nice bum.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 18, 2008)

Brian's bum is in today's Daily Mail, with a policeman's helmet over it.

Remember, Brian will have been trained in hostage negotiating and loads of other things and he also has a degree in criminal psychology.
So if Kilroy starts trying to head-fuck he's onto a loser IMO.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> But I don't even know who he is!!
> 
> Tell me what to think, pleeeeease.


Really?  Brian is an ex-cop and an Urban poster.  Don't think he's been online in a while - he's been busy standing as the Lib Dem candidate for London Mayor.  Search for Brian the Commander, esp in Brixton forum.

*If you were taking the piss, fair enough: I'm not always good at spotting that.  


Stobart Stopper said:


> Remember, Brian [...] has a degree in criminal psychology.
> So if Kilroy starts [...]


Exactly what allegation are you making about Kilroy?  He's a notorious litigator.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2008)

front page article in the metro saying how callous it is for I'm a celebrity to make a mockery of having to eat unusual things to 'survive' when much of the world is starving. They do have a point.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> They do have a point.


Not a very good one, though.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 18, 2008)

The Metro's shit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This country really is going down the shitter...



No, this is good fun and harmless entertainment. It makes us look clever in the eyes of the world and you naysayers are just trying to spoil everyone's good time. 

The great British public are better off switching off the radio, putting down their books so as to watch these inspiring people eat small creatures (or bits of larger creatures) and play petty one upmanship in order to score column inches in retarded red top newspapers. 

This is a moment to ignore the serious and pat ourselves on the back my friend. I for one salute Anthony McPartlin and Declan Donnelly and it will be a cold day in hell when you prise my rigged phone-in vote from my cold dead hand!


----------



## Rollem (Nov 18, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> front page article in the metro saying how callous it is for I'm a celebrity to make a mockery of having to eat unusual things to 'survive' when much of the world is starving. They do have a point.



yeah, but we all knew that already. we just choose to forget. 

lazy journalism


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

I insensitively had breakfast this morning, when so many people went without.  Sorry world.


----------



## girasol (Nov 18, 2008)

Martina Navratilova was born in 1956!!! 

She's my favourite to win - I've always thought she's amazing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> Martina Navratilova was born in 1956!!!


Just as the tanks rolled into Prague.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 18, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> Martina Navratilova was born in 1956!!!


LOL, why the shock, the calendars do go back that far you know


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Not a very good one, though.



Still, better that they have pretensions of being socially aware and not all Daily Mail.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Just as the tanks rolled into Prague.



Wrong country, that was Hungary not Czechoslovakia.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Wrong country, that was Hungary not Czechoslovakia.


Quite right.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with Badgers


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I agree with Badgers


All of them?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I agree with Badgers



Print Scrn
Paste
Print
Frame
Finally retire from internet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2008)

Only got to see about the last 5 mins last night. Poor Joe, having to face another challenge.

Loved George singing "We've Had  Real Good Clambake"!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2008)

Any bikinis worth paying attention to in this one? Haven't watched any yet...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Any bikinis worth paying attention to in this one? Haven't watched any yet...


Brian's.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Brian's.



Indeed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Any bikinis worth paying attention to in this one? Haven't watched any yet...



Not really... fake plastic chest is about it. She looks like a mannequin of Danni Minogue. She's cool though


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2008)

Is she a fake plastic chest tho? I haven't had a chance to see them in motion...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Is she a fake plastic chest tho? I haven't had a chance to see them in motion...



Yep, and she's recently gone from a D to a G from a natural starting point of a B.

God bless Google.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 18, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yep, and she's recently gone from a D to a G from a natural starting point of a B.
> 
> God bless Google.



Is she the one who was worried about them getting smaller with lack of food? And they're plastic?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Is she the one who was worried about them getting smaller with lack of food? And they're plastic?


Someone told her it was impossible.  I did think that was a strange thing to say.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2008)

Didn't she also get worried about eating the croc bollocks in case she got pregnant? Bless.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Is she a fake plastic chest tho? I haven't had a chance to see them in motion...




They don't move.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2008)

I wonder if it's just playing the role of the dumb blonde, rather than that level of ignorance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2008)

A new entrant - well, according to Digital Spy  - but I don't actually know who she is 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/celebrity/a135947/mis-teeq-singer-to-join-im-a-celeb.html


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Any bikinis worth paying attention to in this one? Haven't watched any yet...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A new entrant - well, according to Digital Spy  - but I don't actually know who she is
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/celebrity/a135947/mis-teeq-singer-to-join-im-a-celeb.html


Isn't the bloke from Dollar coming in?

Nicky Clarke.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Isn't the bloke from Dollar coming in?
> 
> Nicky Clarke.





He is also in Australia as well and there have been reports that he might be joining too....

At least I'd know who he was!


----------



## g force (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow...only one more member of Mis-Teeq left to desperately revive her career


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>



Bet that bikini didn't cost much....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Bet that bikini didn't cost much....



I bet the boobs did though


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I bet the boobs did though



I'll keep my free ones ta.  Those look as if they would burst if you poked them with a stick.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'll keep my free ones ta.  Those look as if they would burst if you poked them with a stick.


Why would you poke someone's boobs with a stick?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd poke those with my stick, etc


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

They should be touched n stroked n licked n kissed n sucked n nibbled, moomoo. Don't you let ANYONE poke them with a stick.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2008)

I think moomoo wants to poke Ms Mcleans with a stick to see if they go pop.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

You know what I mean.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I'd poke those with my stick, etc


It's always sex with you people, isn't it?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

YOu people


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> No, this is good fun and harmless entertainment. It makes us look clever in the eyes of the world and you naysayers are just trying to spoil everyone's good time.
> 
> The great British public are better off switching off the radio, putting down their books so as to watch these inspiring people eat small creatures (or bits of larger creatures) and play petty one upmanship in order to score column inches in retarded red top newspapers.
> 
> This is a moment to ignore the serious and pat ourselves on the back my friend. I for one salute Anthony McPartlin and Declan Donnelly and it will be a cold day in hell when you prise my rigged phone-in vote from my cold dead hand!




what do we want??......
mindless shite!..

When do we want it??
NOW!!!


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

I was gonna avoid this, but having not managed that I'm gonna embrace it!

It makes me laugh - I *heart* George's voice and Martina is hysterical!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

I love George 

I think I've said that a few times


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> They don't move.



They move me, to be fair.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooobiessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2008)

Mr QofG's hogged both our TV's last night for various nefarious purposes so I was only able to see the last bit of the programme 

I must make sure tonight is different !!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooooobiessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



I love boobies.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 18, 2008)

i want martina to win  she is funny


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I'd poke those with my stick, etc



You beat me to it


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I love boobies.



aye they are fab


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I love boobies.



In fairness, for a straight guy to say this is almost the equivalent of saying 'I love air'...


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> In fairness, for a straight guy to say this is almost the equivalent of saying 'I love air'...



Which, I suspect, is what those ^ boobies are filled with...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Really?  Brian is an ex-cop and an Urban poster.  Don't think he's been online in a while - he's been busy standing as the Lib Dem candidate for London Mayor.  Search for Brian the Commander, esp in Brixton forum.
> 
> *If you were taking the piss, fair enough: I'm not always good at spotting that.



Ahh. Thanks. 
No, no piss taking, I genuinely don't know nuffink.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 18, 2008)

I zone out when Brian speaks.

I love joe. 'oh no, it's a dick'


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I think moomoo wants to poke Ms Mcleans with a stick to see if they go pop.



I'd like to poke Ant & Dec with a stick...or something sharper.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I zone out when Brian speaks.



I just get fixated on his unusually wide neck!


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 18, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> I'd like to poke Ant & Dec with a stick...or something sharper.



I'd like to poke ant and dec with my cock. If I had one.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I'd like to poke ant and dec with my cock. If I had one.



Each to their own.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I'd like to poke ant and dec with my cock. If I had one.



I'd like Ant and Dec to..... actually, never mind.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 18, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Each to their own.



it was my weird way of saying i fancy them but it didn't really work.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd do Dec. Ant is ok but his biiiiiiig forehead makes me wary.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I'd do Dec. Ant is ok but his biiiiiiig forehead makes me wary.



People have said my boyf looks like Dec 



I don't see it myself but there we go.


----------



## littlefro (Nov 18, 2008)

We've had the picture of Chesty Morgan, waiting now for the shot of Mr P's backside. I'm not good at hitting the bullseye on a dartboard, perhaps pinning his bumcrack over it would help


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

PIC of GTFO tails.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I'd do Dec. Ant is ok but his biiiiiiig forehead makes me wary.



His forehead is sort of...er, Mekon-like.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

Has me mesmerised at times


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2008)

I quite fancy Dec.

And Ant.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> PIC of GTFO tails.



you know I have technological difficulties!!
Like I said i can't see it but a couple of people have said it now - he's more Mathew Brodderick than Dec if you ask me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

I like A&D.  They're funny.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I quite fancy Dec.
> 
> And Ant.



I quite fancy Dec except he is a bit too short - and young  - for me


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2008)

Hee! They're a smidge older than me, so it's allllll good.

No.
I take that back.
It's still embarrassing.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I love joe. 'oh no, it's a dick'


that was funny, but i bet he becomes irritating very quickly


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Hee! They're a smidge older than me, so it's allllll good.
> 
> No.
> I take that back.
> It's still embarrassing.







I think so too Rollem.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2008)

Rollem said:


> that was funny, but i bet he *becomes* irritating very quickly



wrong tense 

I can't believe I've been watching this toss, but in my defence I was drawn in by seeing Martina, George, and Brian   My daughter thinks it's reallllly funny that I'm watching it, given the shit I gave her for being an ex-BB addict


----------



## D'wards (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe cos i'm a man of thinning pate myself, i've noticed how all the balding fellas lose their fuzzed up bald spot covering do's when in the jungle for a few days without products or a team to work on it; Kilroy, Sulu and have you seen Joe's "Egg in the Nest"? It a bad one1


----------



## aqua (Nov 18, 2008)

lol  kilroy is livid


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

HAHA! 

Omg did you see George caressing Joe buttock?! Told him it was nice! LOL


----------



## aqua (Nov 18, 2008)

kilroy really isn't a good sport  please, the great british public PLEASE keep nominating him for the tasks


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> lol  kilroy is livid



I love it. he's such a fucking knob.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I love it. he's such a fucking knob.



Isn't he just.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

If Kilroy gets task after task it'll be a moral victory.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 18, 2008)

Surely the GBP can do a Fashanu on Kilroy?


----------



## Addy (Nov 18, 2008)

Kilroy is a cunt.

Joe is great, but I fear that is all down to the recorded footage for the show.

I think we should all vote ( and persuade other forums we use to vote) for Brian.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 18, 2008)

Mwuhahaaha it's RKS again


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay!!!!

Well done Britain.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 18, 2008)

And TWO new celebs coming in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with Joe.  We _should_ always judge a book by its cover.  It's true.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2008)

Hahahaha, there was a river through Kilroys bed


----------



## zoooo (Nov 18, 2008)

Even Mother Nature thinks he's a cunt.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Even Mother Nature thinks he's a cunt.





and she would be absolutely right!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> even mother nature thinks he's a cunt.



Hehehe


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2008)

Quick! My boobs aren't getting enough attention!

Can we all sing a song to them please? 
And one for my arse while we're at it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2008)

If Iceland is bankrupt, why the fuck are they still polluting us with fuckface Katona? 

I like Brian, George and Esther.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 20, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Quick! My boobs aren't getting enough attention!
> 
> Can we all song a song to them please?
> And one for my arse while we're at it.



but it is their birthday!  


fucking Timmy Mallett! he's such a nob jockey!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 20, 2008)

Respect to RKS for completing that task!!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 20, 2008)

pigtails said:


> fucking Timmy Mallett! he's such a nob jockey!



He is going to get on my nerves _very_ quickly....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 20, 2008)

pigtails said:


> but it is their birthday!
> 
> 
> fucking Timmy Mallett! he's such a nob jockey!



You think he's gay?

I thought he was really sweet.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 20, 2008)

Can I just say 

</perv mode>

Did you just see Simon Webb in the shower   

</perv mode off>


----------



## moomoo (Nov 20, 2008)

oddworld said:


> Can I just say
> 
> </perv mode>
> 
> ...




Yes.  Yes I did....


----------



## oddworld (Nov 20, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Yes. Yes I did....


 

moomoo I nearly fell off the sofa and purchased the £95 vibrator mentioned in nobbin and sobbin.

Honestly ..... he is well fit !!!!!!


----------



## Augie March (Nov 20, 2008)

I was on a Nickledon kids gameshow hosted by Timmy Mallett many moons ago. I seem to have a clear memory of him coming into our dressing room, before the filming started, to wish us luck. He was wearing only a pink leotard.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

1927 said:


> Respect to RKS for completing that task!!


yES DEFO..


----------



## moomoo (Nov 20, 2008)

oddworld said:


> moomoo I nearly fell off the sofa and purchased the £95 vibrator mentioned in nobbin and sobbin.
> 
> Honestly ..... he is well fit !!!!!!





I couldn't take my eyes off him tbh.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

That lady with the big boobs sounds like Jordan


----------



## pigtails (Nov 20, 2008)

Augie March said:


> I was on a Nickledon kids gameshow hosted by Timmy Mallett many moons ago. I seem to have a clear memory of him coming into our dressing room, before the filming started, to wish us luck. He was wearing only a pink leotard.



that's sick! 
have you had counselling to get over it?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 20, 2008)

Dave van day whining is hysterical.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> That lady with the big boobs sounds like Jordan



That's exactly what I just said!

I like Timmy Mallett, bless him.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 20, 2008)

1927 said:


> Respect to RKS for completing that task!!


Not from me. Fukn tosspot. 
Him not you!  



Chairman Meow said:


> Dave van day whining is hysterical.


Isn't it! Can;t fukn stand the idiot. He is going to get on my nerves quic......wait he already is


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

zoooo said:


> That's exactly what I just said!
> 
> I like Timmy Mallett, bless him.



She didnt when she went in If she wears a pink tutu and marries Simon from Blue then IM RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Augie March (Nov 20, 2008)

pigtails said:


> that's sick!
> have you had counselling to get over it?



Counselling can only mend so much, the images, they never go away.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Not from me. Fukn tosspot.
> Him not you!
> 
> 
> Isn't it! Can;t fukn stand the idiot. He is going to get on my nerves quic......wait he already is



Sounds horribly familiar this...


----------



## moomoo (Nov 20, 2008)

David van Day is awful!


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't think it was possible to hate anyone on this programme more than Kilroy.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 20, 2008)

All the arguing is stressing me out.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

Awww he's scared of the dark


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

moomoo said:


> All the arguing is stressing me out.



And esther


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

Childline


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2008)

Nicola's actually quite funny, I liked the childline comment.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 20, 2008)

moomoo said:


> David van Day is awful!



and his hair is terrible!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeh Nicola will go up in my estimations again if she gives DVD a hard time 

I thought same sparklefish re:  hating Kilroy


----------



## Augie March (Nov 20, 2008)

Kilroy sticking his head into a box full of rats... truly a wonderous sight.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd have let them all starve rather than do any of that!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 20, 2008)

Poor rats


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

I dont reckon there is no trial he couldnt or wouldnt do--he is brilliant!!!   did i JUST say thaT


----------



## Augie March (Nov 20, 2008)

Actually, this whole workout task he's doing now, may just be the greatest half an hour in television history.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 20, 2008)

I wouldn't go that far at all Betty  
He is however....taking it on the chin and just doing it without too much whinging. . so...I'll ermm give him that...grudgingly.

He is still a complete twat tho.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

Cmon silksy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2008)

Thing is he's not brave and he's not doing it for the camp. He's doing it because he's an arrogant prick and doesn't want to look bad.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

oOMG  !!!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> oOMG  !!!



Indeed! 

*Shudders*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Thing is he's not brave and he's not doing it for the camp. He's doing it because he's an arrogant prick and doesn't want to look bad.



i dont care its great viewing


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> i dont care its great viewing



That last one was 

Eurgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh, this is horrible.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

LEDGEND!!!!!


----------



## Augie March (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

Timmy is a twat


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally, kilroy gets covered in shit


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

ID vote Carly for this trial


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2008)

Timmy laughing was annoying, but then he hugged Kilroy covered in shite, so I liked him again.

I don't know why I'm narrating my views on Timmy Mallett to you but there we are...


----------



## pdxm (Nov 20, 2008)

Kilroy, now there's a man you want in a battle!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 20, 2008)

Iwant to see DVD do one, hes a whinging, self important gobshite


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 20, 2008)

Fuck no@pdxm. He's all self m8.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Finally, kilroy gets covered in shit




Ditto LMHF!!


----------



## Augie March (Nov 20, 2008)

pdxm said:


> Kilroy, now there's a man you want in a battle!



As a human shield?


----------



## pdxm (Nov 20, 2008)

all self??? took two hits for the team mate and without so much as a grumble!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 20, 2008)

As someone else already pointed out....it's not for the team, it's all about him. Imo too.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 20, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Counselling can only mend so much, the images, they never go away.




(((Augie)))


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm loving this. 

one thing i don't understand - it appears to be raining most of the time yet when they come into the hut to talk, they're always bone dry. 

Kilroy - still an arrogant twat regardless of him doing well at the jungle gym.
Esther - group hug anyone  
Nicola - hardnosed cow. 
that boy off Eastenders - good natured sweetie. 
Timmy Mallet - mental
David V day - mental (will blow at some point i reckon) 
that dark haired girl (have no idea who she is) - does she ever speak??
the lad from Blue - a beautiful looking man but doesn't seem to have much to say for himself either.  

Dani Bear (sp) is my favourite at the mo.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 21, 2008)

Kilroy was fucking brilliant last night, an absolute trooper IMO.

I still want Brian to do a challenge though, he's been let off the hook for too long.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 21, 2008)

Kilroy never struck me as a type to panic. After all, he even managed to vaguely look unsurprised when someone threw a bucket of slurry at him. 

Still, I did find it difficult to stifle laughter watching him be tarred with glop and slime yesterday - my inner self was laughing with Mallet.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 21, 2008)

As much as I hate Kilroy he has done his bit for now. Can't wait for the public to vote DVD to do crappy stuff!


----------



## Rollem (Nov 21, 2008)

foo said:


> Dani Bear (sp) is my favourite at the mo.


behr  i think she has come across surprisingly well at the moment. my favourite is martina, though she's gone a bit quiet 

i have to say i dont like george too much, which probably goes against the grain somewhat.

i think timmy mallet is gonna be a good addition, and i can't wait for david and kilroy to have a barney  was funny when kilroy was telling brian that the new guys will cause trouble/stir things up a bit - brian just looked at him like he was a loon


----------



## moomoo (Nov 21, 2008)

I think I love Brian.  He has brilliant facial expressions.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> As much as I hate Kilroy he has done his bit for now. Can't wait for the public to vote DVD to do crappy stuff!



I don't think you'll have to wait long...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 21, 2008)

I like DvD. And Timmy. I think the show has been excellent so far. The slebs total selfishness was amazing!


----------



## Rollem (Nov 21, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> IThe slebs total selfishness was amazing!



i thought their reasoning for not giving up food for mallet and DvD was great


----------



## moomoo (Nov 21, 2008)

Rollem said:


> i thought their reasoning for not giving up food for mallet and DvD was great



I was completely with Nicola about the mascara though.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 21, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I was completely with Nicola about the mascara though.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it wrong to want Nicola's boobs to explode?

She's deliberately modelling herself on Jordan in every way, it's just so barefaced.

Also quite funny how she seems to speak for Carly ("Me and Carly ain't going near those caves") while Carly just looks at her with a bemused expression that seems to say "Just because we're both shagging footballers doesn't make us automatic girl chums".


----------



## Rollem (Nov 21, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> Also quite funny how she seems to speak for Carly ("Me and Carly ain't going near those caves") while Carly just looks at her with a bemused expression that seems to say "Just because we're both shagging footballers doesn't make us automatic girl chums".


do you reckon that's what carly's thinking - or is she just staring blankly into space 

and who exactly is nicola dating?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 21, 2008)

Rollem said:


> do you reckon that's what carly's thinking - or is she just staring blankly into space?



Fair point.



> and who exactly is nicola dating?



Some lower league footballer (who I'm sure will be upgraded once she gets out of the jungle)


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> As much as I hate Kilroy he has done his bit for now. Can't wait for the public to vote DVD to do crappy stuff!



Hasn't he? He's come over as some sort of contender for the title. He's obviously done this in order to pull a PR flanker on his vast army of critics.

Kilroy: cool under fire.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 21, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> Is it wrong to want Nicola's boobs to explode?
> 
> She's deliberately modelling herself on Jordan in every way, it's just so barefaced.
> 
> Also quite funny how she seems to speak for Carly ("Me and Carly ain't going near those caves") while Carly just looks at her with a bemused expression that seems to say "Just because we're both shagging footballers doesn't make us automatic girl chums".



No, it isn't. What was all this about her boobs' "first birthday"? What a silly mare!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 21, 2008)

The 'its my boobs birthday' thing was somewhat pathetic.

Was it her who later said 'I can't spell' ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

Rollem said:


> behr  i think she has come across surprisingly well at the moment.


Does she, I'm sure we all want to know, shit in the woods?  

Are we being manipulated to crown Joe King of the Jungle?  - He coes across as a lovely guy, but I do wonder that there are no other real contenders.  In the past Celebs as they've been voted off have been amazed at early evictions of people they deemed witty and entertaining, which never came across to viewers in the edits.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 21, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Hasn't he? He's come over as some sort of contender for the title. He's obviously done this in order to pull a PR flanker on his vast army of critics.
> 
> Kilroy: cool under fire.



Contender? I wouldn't go that far


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The 'its my boobs birthday' thing was somewhat pathetic.
> 
> Was it her who later said 'I can't spell' ?



she's a dick. 

reading this thread, i realised i'd forgotten about Brian the copper. does anyone else find him incredibly nondescript and dull - and a bit of a shit-stirrer?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

foo said:


> she's a dick.
> 
> reading this thread, i realised i'd forgotten about Brian the copper. does anyone else find him incredibly nondescript and dull - and a *bit of a shit-stirrer*?



yes, me!

when he reported the kilroy silk thing, he actually said 'attacked' - ffs 

still can't believe i'm watching/posting about this


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

foo said:


> does anyone else find him incredibly nondescript and dull - and a bit of a shit-stirrer?


Yes.

His "hostage negotiation skills" were crap, and actually, given his previous job, more than a bit alarming!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> still can't believe i'm watching/posting about this


Losser!  





Oh.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> yes, me!
> 
> when he reported the kilroy silk thing, he actually said 'attacked' - ffs
> 
> still can't believe i'm watching/posting about this



yeh, when he said about being 'attacked' unix and i burst out laughing....a word left over from his urban posting days d'you reckon


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Losser!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yeh, well, like i already said, it was only cos martini, sulu, and brain were on that i ended up watching it


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

foo said:


> yeh, when he said about being 'attacked' unix and i burst out laughing....a word left over from his urban posting days d'you reckon


I'm waiting for him to say "Pwned".


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2008)

oh yeh, i quite like Martina. a no nonsense kinda woman.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

foo said:


> yeh, when he said about being 'attacked' unix and i burst out laughing....a word left over from his urban posting days d'you reckon



he said it a few times though, at separate times

sad fuck



not averse to getting his arse out either, was he?



(am i doing this right? it's a bitchfest, right?)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

foo said:


> oh yeh, i quite like Martina. a no nonsense kinda woman.



you know, she still looks incredibly good 

and she smiles now!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> yeh, well, like i already said, it was only cos martini, sulu, and brain were on that i ended up watching it


I started because of Johnny Rotten.  How many series later is this?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> (am i doing this right? it's a bitchfest, right?)


You're a natural.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2008)

who's George? i mean which one?


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I started because of Johnny Rotten.  How many series later is this?



he was truly awful i thought. 

not a punk bone or thought left in his body, or brain. he was like victor sodding meldrew ffs. 

i like i'm a celeb over a lot of the other reality shows, cos they have to actually *do stuff*


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

foo said:


> who's George? i mean which one?


Sulu.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 21, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I started because of Johnny Rotten.  How many series later is this?



it's the year 2058 and I'm a Celebrity has the only humans in existence. The rest of us are just brains on sticks with peephole eyes


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2008)

oh ok, him. i wish he'd get nominated for a challenge cos he has true madness in his eyes.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> you know, she still looks incredibly good
> 
> and she smiles now!



Yeah and she's very witty which never really came across in her tennis days!

I like her a lot.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

foo said:


> oh ok, him. i wish he'd get nominated for a challenge cos he has true madness in his eyes.


I love him dearly, and want him to win.  But I fear he is too truly mad to win over enough viewers.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 21, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I love him dearly, and want him to win.  But I fear he is too truly mad to win over enough viewers.




He's my fave at the moment, but you could be right.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just read on BT news that they might have to cancel the show.They all had to shelter in the Telegraph last night after flooding.Imagine being stuck in the little shack with Kilroy,Mallett and Day.I'd kill em all ffs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Just read on BT news that they might have to cancel the show.They all had to shelter in the Telegraph last night after flooding.Imagine being stuck in the little shack with Kilroy,Mallett and Day.I'd kill em all ffs.


I read on Google News that they're building a new camp on higher ground.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I started because of Johnny Rotten.  How many series later is this?



oh, actually, i did watch that one as well, for a few times, purely cos of johnny


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> You're a natural.





well, *gets stuck in* did anyone else think that the girly who did the i scream thing didn't gag as much as joe, cos her gag reflex is probably much less due to endless blow jobs?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> well, *gets stuck in* did anyone else think that the girly who did the i scream thing didn't gag as much as joe, cos her gag reflex is probably much less due to endless blow jobs?



top class bitching!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> well, *gets stuck in* did anyone else think that the girly who did the i scream thing didn't gag as much as joe, cos her gag reflex is probably much less due to endless blow jobs?


Ah.  Too far.  Back off a bit now.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

pigtails said:


> top class bitching!!


yay - i'm in! 



danny la rouge said:


> Ah.  Too far.  Back off a bit now.



fucks sake danny, you're so fickle


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> fucks sake danny, you're so fickle


It's a fine tuning thing.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> fucks sake danny, you're so fickle



ignore him - it was brilliant!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

pigtails said:


> ignore him - it was brilliant!



 why thank you


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

pigtails said:


> ignore him


----------



## pigtails (Nov 21, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


>



*massages danny's ego*


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers.  I wouldn't give up my mascara for you, mind.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 21, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Cheers.  I wouldn't give up my mascara for you, mind.



I wouldn't dream of asking you to my dear!


But I would give up my fake tan for you


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 21, 2008)

pmsl @ Timmy laughing at Kilroy


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 21, 2008)

He's blatantly just laughing in Kilroys face, Timmy ftw


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 21, 2008)

LMAO. Someone wanting to purely wind RKS up


----------



## foo (Nov 22, 2008)

didn't catch all of this last night but saw the bit where Kilroy was having a go at Mallet, who was laughing like a maniac right in his face the whole time.  

<snap bees> it was hilarious!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2008)

David Van Day. How much of a hero do we think he will be after tonight's show?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

This is like watching a nature doc.

Kilroy is a silverback gorilla.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> David Van Day. How much of a hero do we think he will be after tonight's show?



I can't imagine DVD ever being anyones hero tbf.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2008)

I think he'll be a big wuss but let's wait & see


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

He's trying to cover up his bald patch.  Bless....


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it really bad to hope he gets stuck?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Is it really bad to hope he gets stuck?



No.  That's perfectly acceptable in his case.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 22, 2008)

Phew


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it wrong to be laughing so much at him? 

Sod it!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

what a blouse


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> what a blouse



A big girls one at that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

God that was horrible.... I can't believe the shit they have to do on this thing...


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2008)

ha ha looks a bit different these days


----------



## pigtails (Nov 22, 2008)

That looked horrid! 

still hate him


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2008)

I love Neville


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

I like Brian's bottom but would rather see Simon's.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 22, 2008)

Brian's fit!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 22, 2008)

"We have 2 gay guys in here...surely they can cook"


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2008)

And back to the X factor thread....


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

*migrates to thread*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 22, 2008)

Only just caught up cos I'm watching it on ITV catch up 


Kilroy is a great big fucking knob, but that's no surprise.

The surprise for me has been that his behaviour has meant DVD's potential for bad behaviour has been completely overshadowed, which is a bit of a shame, tbh! 

I saw him in something else a few years ago (I think it was a series about a group of dodgy old 80's acts doing a tour - I recall Sonia being on it too  ) and he was _spectacularly_ horrendous. 

Whereas on this - compared to the groups treatment of him and Timmy since they came in - I haven't actually found him even slightly irritating yet (although I'm sure the time will come....).

But yeah, Kilroy - what a cunt.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 23, 2008)

MAllets the one I hate.I hope they don't dig the colourful little bastard up after his ytial.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I saw him in something else a few years ago (I think it was a series about a group of dodgy old 80's acts doing a tour - I recall Sonia being on it too  ) and he was _spectacularly_ horrendous.
> Whereas on this - compared to the groups treatment of him and Timmy since they came in - I haven't actually found him even slightly irritating yet (although I'm sure the time will come....).
> But yeah, Kilroy - what a cunt.



Yes! I saw that. Hence my hating him. He was a fukn prize COCK. Irritates fuk out of me already 
And yes re: Kilroy


----------



## zoooo (Nov 23, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> "We have 2 gay guys in here...surely they can cook"




Who said that?!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 23, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Yes! I saw that. Hence my hating him. He was a fukn prize COCK. Irritates fuk out of me already



Well see I was really HOPING he'd irritate me cos he was so jaw-droppingly awful in that programme wasn't he (what was it called?!  ) which is of course great fun to watch  but because Kilroy is just sooooo dire, David VD ( <--  ) seems completely normal and reasonable in comparison so far, imo.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Who said that?!


DVD!

Cooking's for women and poofs!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Brian's fit!


Oh, put it away Brian: it might be big, but it isn't clever...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> DVD!
> 
> Cooking's for women and poofs!



But he seemed to be annoyed that Dani and Nicola had assumed the role the other day - which led me to believe that HE wanted to cook too.....  

And I completely missed that remark. 

Move over Kilroy and let David VD's star shine!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> it might be big, but it isn't clever...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 23, 2008)

Ratfish!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2008)

God no sheo. I could quite happily punch him in the face just for breathing


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 23, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> God no sheo. I could quite happily punch him in the face just for breathing



Kilroy has snatched that feeling away from me.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm just confused about who I want to punch hardest


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 23, 2008)

One at the end of each arm?!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2008)

Heh.
When David VD (loving your work there sheo) came out of that cave all pale n weird looking, I couldn't stop chuckling. Nasty little toad he is. And stupid ole Esther has been completely taken in by his dramatics. Crocodile tears n all. Pfft.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 23, 2008)

It is a mark of how awful RKS and DVD are that my loathing of Mallet has barely registered.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yes.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 23, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> It is a mark of how awful RKS and DVD are that my loathing of Mallet has barely registered.



Yup.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 23, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Well see I was really HOPING he'd irritate me cos he was so jaw-droppingly awful in that programme wasn't he (what was it called?!  )



Reborn in the USA


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2008)

Who else watching Timmy Mallett is reminded of Johnny Rotten?

Watch him tonight and see if you see what I mean.


----------



## foo (Nov 24, 2008)

not me i'm afraid....althought saying that, they're both annoying little squirts 

emotions were running high last night eh!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 24, 2008)

Mallet ftw


----------



## pigtails (Nov 24, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> It is a mark of how awful RKS and DVD are that my loathing of Mallet has barely registered.



absolutely!! 

missed it last night - daytime drinking made me sleepy


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 24, 2008)

bored of it now..


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2008)

The next trial looks very much like _Holey Moley_.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 24, 2008)

_Bif Baf Bof we're celebrities
Bif Baf Bof down on our knees_

"I reckon it's a surefire number one"

DVD is the David Brent of the Jungle


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 24, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> _Bif Baf Bof we're celebrities
> Bif Baf Bof down on our knees_
> 
> "I reckon it's a surefire number one"
> ...




It's just a rip off of Wig Wam Bam, innit? Or am I the only one old enough to remember that?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> It's just a rip off of Wig Wam Bam, innit?


It is.  And not a good one.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2008)

I've stopped watching it now

Bored


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 24, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> It's just a rip off of Wig Wam Bam, innit? Or am I the only one old enough to remember that?



No in fact I said the same thing to Mr Potter this morning.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 24, 2008)

mallet is a bit weird

end of


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2008)

Rollem said:


> mallet is a bit weird
> 
> end of



Just a bit?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 24, 2008)

'i'm not shouting i'm just talking loudly' 



dvd=cunt


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 24, 2008)

I am now bored of it as well.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2008)

I hate DVD


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 24, 2008)

pigtails said:


> dvd=cunt


Yes, yes he is. 



moomoo said:


> I hate DVD


Innit


----------



## pigtails (Nov 24, 2008)

ok i think i'm joining the 'bored of it' crew


----------



## The Unseen (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah but, all that chick ever says is 'so and so winds me up' 'i don't like so and so'

bla bla big tits and thats it really bla bla


----------



## The Unseen (Nov 24, 2008)

GET HER OFF THE TV!!!

Mallets a legend!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 24, 2008)

He is a fukn bellend. She is too but ya know...


----------



## pigtails (Nov 24, 2008)

jesus christ dvd turns my stomach!
*pukey  smiley*


----------



## moomoo (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm quite concerned about how much I hate him actually...


----------



## pigtails (Nov 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm quite concerned about how much I hate him actually...



(((moomoo))) 
don't be, he's a fucking horrid cunt, I have yet to see a redeeming feature of the slimey patronising snake. 

moomoo you have a lot of love in your heart there is room for this and you'll still be a wonderful human being


----------



## foo (Nov 25, 2008)

bum. i missed it. what happened? 

i actually prefer watching DVD over some of the others...






<scarpers>


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Is she a fake plastic chest tho? I haven't had a chance to see them in motion...



Definitely.  You could see the scars the other day when her bikini top rode up.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 25, 2008)

foo said:


> bum. i missed it. what happened?
> 
> i actually prefer watching DVD over some of the others...
> 
> ...



i kind of agree  the guys does my head in, and i'd probably bludgen him with a celebrity chest if i were in that camp with him, but he is entertaining folks, and thats the name of the game

carly on the other hand...............<blank space>................


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 25, 2008)

Swash is a legend, DVD is weird though would rather watch him than the pneumatic Nicola....she is a f*cking dick...disappointed with Behr mind...the same ol same ol though do think this is my fav show of this genre


----------



## Relahni (Nov 26, 2008)

DVD is my favourite.

Timmy Mallett is too strange.  

The nasaly cow is annoying and a bit too serious, but not bad eye candy.

The bloke from Star Trek looks quite embarrassed to be associated with the programme and will probably sack his agent when he gets out.  Not much personality there.


----------



## bellator (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a theory on why Mallett has to laugh all the fucking time???

Apart from the fact that he's obviously a twat. Does he do it on purpose to annoy or does he think that he's wacky by doing it???


----------



## Rollem (Nov 26, 2008)

bellator said:


> Does anyone have a theory on why Mallett has to laugh all the fucking time???


coz he's insane?


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2008)

Rollem said:


> coz he's insane?



I think he really is mentally ill.  The only time I don't want to kill him is when he sings the wackaday song because I feel nostalgic.


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2008)

Biff, baff fucking boff. Fucking freaks.  

What is the big deal with walking each other to tasks and shit, they're not in fucking infant school.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 26, 2008)

whats happend???--my scart lead went awol!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 26, 2008)

bellator said:


> Does anyone have a theory on why Mallett has to laugh all the fucking time???
> -  *does he think that he's wacky by doing it???*


That in bold, imo.


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> whats happend???--my scart lead went awol!!!



Nothing really, just David VD and Timmy discussing the fact that they will always choose eachother to walk them to the trials.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 26, 2008)

Kilroys gone.. IM amazed


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2008)

Brian scraped through!

Brian, when you get out and you read this thread: I think people were hoping to see your arse again.

Naked Urbanites thread that way ---->


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2008)

Hurrah.
I love the voting public.

I think Mallet hates them all and so does that annoying manic thing to piss them off.

Although I'm sure he is quite annoying just naturally, as well.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 26, 2008)

Shame. I don't think he deserved to be first out. At least he did stuff. That bloody Carly is dull as fuck how did she get enough votes to stay in?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 26, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Brian scraped through!
> 
> Brian, when you get out and you read this thread: I think people were hoping to see your arse again.
> 
> Naked Urbanites thread that way ---->



Oh definitely... I want more arse shots


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 26, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> Shame. I don't think he deserved to be first out. At least he did stuff. That bloody Carly is dull as fuck how did she get enough votes to stay in?



I agree, and simon, george and Martina... How they didnt get voted Ill never know


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 26, 2008)

Kilroy was a casualty of the vote to save. The lines were only open for 15 mins apparantly, and he was hardly shown tonight at all. I hate the bastard, but he should have stayed in to fuck with them all. Vote carly out!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 27, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> Shame. I don't think he deserved to be first out. At least he did stuff. That bloody Carly is dull as fuck how did she get enough votes to stay in?



Do you think they put her in there for her personality?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Hurrah.
> I love the voting public.
> 
> I think Mallet hates them all and so does that annoying manic thing to piss them off.
> ...



Mallet disturbs me.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 27, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> That bloody Carly is dull as fuck how did she get enough votes to stay in?



she had imunity


----------



## bellator (Nov 27, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> Shame. I don't think he deserved to be first out. At least he did stuff. That bloody Carly is dull as fuck how did she get enough votes to stay in?



I think she was saved by the challenges they had to do, which is a shame cause she should have gone.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2008)

Who heard Brian going on about the challenge, and how he'd faced tough things in his life?

- The Brixton riots.  [Hmmm, not sure the Police were covered in glory there, Brian, but go on, we're listening.]

- The 7/7 bombings ... [ah, right, fair enough, we're thinking, yes, that must have been pretty horrible, but then he finishes the sentence] ...press conference.

_What?_  The 7/7 _press conference_?  You poor thing.  Did you get counselling?


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 27, 2008)

apparently Carly is favourite to go tonight, thank gawd

She can go back to her big house and stress about not being able to vaccuum all the rooms herself


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 27, 2008)

timmy mallet is off his rocker...



paddick was well funny last night crying about how the UK needed more positive black role models like the bloke out of blue...

gay.liberal.literally.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 27, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Mallet disturbs me.



Hes got the smell of the GaryGlitter/Jonathon King about him :-0


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 27, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> apparently Carly is favourite to go tonight, thank gawd
> 
> She can go back to her big house and stress about not being able to vaccuum all the rooms herself



But shes like- well into her recyclin an all


----------



## Homeless Mal (Nov 27, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Who heard Brian going on about the challenge, and how he'd faced tough things in his life?
> 
> - The Brixton riots.  [Hmmm, not sure the Police were covered in glory there, Brian, but go on, we're listening.]
> 
> ...



  I turn off when Brian starts up.  He comes over as well thick.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Hes got the smell of the GaryGlitter/Jonathon King about him :-0



Noooooooooooooooooooo!







That's Jimmy Saville.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 27, 2008)

It was genius of the public to vote off Kilroy: for such a narcissist the realisation that the public didn't want to see any more of him and he was therefore less interesting than Carly, less tiresome than Mallett/Kilroy










must destroy him.





Still not a patch on strictly though.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 27, 2008)

If i was danni id drag carly out with me!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 27, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> It was genius of the public to vote off Kilroy: for such a narcissist the realisation that the public didn't want to see any more of him and he was therefore less interesting than Carly, less tiresome than Mallett/Kilroy
> 
> 
> 
> must destroy him.



Heh with you on that one.


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2008)

As much as I loathe Timmy Mallett and that Dave bloke from Dollar, I'm really glad they're both still in cos they're just excellent telly.

I want Joe to win, I think. Or Martina. Or Star Trek Man.

Mallett and Dave are both class A tossers though. Unbearable, both of them. Keep them in! Yay!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 27, 2008)

Have to agree with you han. Can't stand them but it would be dull if they weren't there to boo n hiss n swear at


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> paddick was well funny last night crying about how the UK needed more positive black role models like the bloke out of blue...
> 
> gay.liberal.literally.


  Where to start?  Best just to laugh, I suppose. 



Homeless Mal said:


> I turn off when Brian starts up.  He comes over as well thick.


He does a bit.

I'm amazed people are voting to keep Carly in.  Why?  I've no quibble with Danni going early, but at least she had a slight impact on the screen.  Carly's been a big nothing.


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Where to start?  Best just to laugh, I suppose.




I know! When he was crying and talking about role models, I was literally holding my hands over my eyes.....it was SO embarrassing!


----------



## foo (Nov 28, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> paddick was well funny last night crying about how the UK needed more positive black role models like the bloke out of blue...
> 
> gay.liberal.literally.



how cringeworthy was that  

the man is an embarassing joke.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 28, 2008)

han said:


> I know! When he was crying and talking about role models, I was literally holding my hands over my eyes.....it was SO embarrassing!


that's his jungle breakdown out of the way then

glad dani's gone, she was boring in the end. but carly must leave!!! the more i look at her, the further apart her eyes seem to get


----------



## john x (Nov 28, 2008)

How many people have gone then, and who are they? 

john x


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2008)

john x said:


> How many people have gone then, and who are they?
> 
> john x


2 - Silksy and Dani.

Who are they?  He's an orange former TV host and current right wing MEP, and she's a former presenter of early 90s TV show, the Word.


----------



## john x (Nov 28, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> 2 - Silksy and Dani.



Thanks. Would have been good to see Kilroy staying in to suffer but I guess most people couldn't stand seeing his smug visog on the TV every day! 

john x


----------



## Rosco (Nov 28, 2008)

Rollem said:


> that's his jungle breakdown out of the way then
> 
> glad dani's gone, she was boring in the end. but carly must leave!!! the more i look at her, the further apart her eyes seem to get




and whats going on with her nose, it looks like shes morphing into some sort of cat crossed with a rodent sort of thing. 

Any photoshoppers about to do the deed?

Anyway the Blue blokes got to go, boring boring boring.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Anyway the Blue blokes got to go, boring boring boring.


No, his cheeks have sunk so far I want to see if they'll meet in the middle.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 28, 2008)

Good to see jugs is stil in the jungle...


----------



## bellator (Nov 28, 2008)

Reckon Carly is for the boot tonight (hoping anyway)


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2008)

bellator said:


> Reckon Carly is for the boot tonight (hoping anyway)



*fingers crossed*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 28, 2008)

han said:


> Mallett and Dave are both class A tossers though. Unbearable, both of them. Keep them in! Yay!




Oh totally!!!

DVD makes me cringe he's so awful


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 28, 2008)

foo said:


> how cringeworthy was that
> 
> the man is an embarassing joke.



yah kyaaant slag the commander! he was the commander! he posted on urban75! Hes aoutomatically a o.k


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Hes got the smell of the GaryGlitter/Jonathon King about him :-0



He wouldn't be the first on the baby sitter list would he?

It's pretty obvious he's been paid to do a wind up job - as has DVD.

I think DVD is great btw.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> yah kyaaant slag the commander! he was the commander! he posted on urban75! Hes aoutomatically a o.k



I think he's a twat.


----------



## foo (Nov 28, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> yah kyaaant slag the commander! he was the commander! he posted on urban75! Hes aoutomatically a o.k



yeah right. 



i'm with Relahni - DVD is class viewing.


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 28, 2008)

I think purgatory may well be being trapped in the jungle with timmy mallet.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> I think purgatory may well be being trapped in the jungle with timmy mallet.



It's making the challenges seem tame.

Eating crocodile cock is easy compared to spending 10 hours with Timmy Mallet.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Eating crocodile cock is easy compared to spending 10 hours with Timmy Mallet.



he'd get a fucking whack-a-day from me


----------



## D'wards (Nov 28, 2008)

bellator said:


> Reckon Carly is for the boot tonight (hoping anyway)



No way - Carly Zucker is sweetly pretty, and just what a real girlie should be. Why, speaking as a feminist myself, I can safely say this: that Carly Zucker is a wonderful woman, and I want to protect her.

(points for the first to identify the quote)


----------



## Rollem (Nov 28, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> he'd get a fucking whack-a-day from me



 boom boom tish!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> It's making the challenges seem tame.
> 
> Eating crocodile cock is easy compared to spending 10 hours with Timmy Mallet.



He was an inspired choice of contestant.. Theres no way he'll win but people spending time in an enclosed space with him is making fantastic telly


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2008)

> Brian:  vote for me and I'll tell you what I really think of these people, as opposed to what I've said up to now.



You mean you _haven't_ been frank and honest?

You _don't_ think Simon's a <sob>  role ... model <choke, boo hoo!>


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 28, 2008)

That potato sign had the wrong use of YOUR.

I don't think I have ever been so angry in my whole life.


Also, if they're so hungry, why don't they just take the potatoes back?


----------



## bigbry (Nov 29, 2008)

milly molly said:


> That potato sign had the wrong use of YOUR.
> 
> I don't think I have ever been so angry in my whole life.
> 
> ...



My other half was watching this (honest !) and I thought I heard someone say they were going to be checked going back to make sure they ddin't take any back.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 29, 2008)

Not watching it now, it's so boring.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2008)

bigbry said:


> My other half was watching this (honest !) and I thought I heard someone say they were going to be checked going back to make sure they ddin't take any back.


Brian said that.  He wasn't even going to try, ffs.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Esther did say that they had been told there would be consequences if they took any back...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Esther did say that they had been told there would be consequences if they took any back...


Oh, right.  OK, I'll let him off then.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 30, 2008)

Why is DVD so horrible?


----------



## foo (Dec 1, 2008)

DVD is great  

it's the 'commander' i can't stand. what a precious and stirring wanker. he encourages that nasty pack behaviour more than anyone else in camp.

him and that hardfaced Nicky, i'd boot off tomorrow (if i ever voted)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian just seems like hes being a bit of a whinger.. Mind you weve only seen what theyve edited in... selective editing could well be tiwsting peoples perceptions. I just keep screaming at him to get some backbone instead of being all "Id really like the bed but I dont want to cause a row" until someone else causes it!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian does seem whiny. And seems to automatically think the worst in people - such as Timmy Mallet. He also appears pretty charmless and not actually very entertaining. However watching him slowly destroy his own political career and standing is relatively amusing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian's negotiating skills are alarmingly bad for someone who reached his position in the Police.  How did he manage it?  He's bloody hopeless.

Then, starting up the fight again with his comment about getting David into a hammock.  Much as DVD is a charmless, selfish egotist, Joe was quite right: getting Simon a bed was the point, not making David sleep in a hammock.


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2008)

I want Joe to win now.

He's the only one in there with BALLS!

Martina's got 'em too (yeah yeah I know, not really), but not as much as Joe. Which is why I think he should win and her second.

I do find DVD an utterly repellent, nasty, selfish character. But, the point should've been about getting Simon a bed, not turfing DVD out, as Danny La Rouge says.....

Paddick is revealing himself to be rather stirring, but also spineless at the same time. Not nice.

Joe, Martina and Gorgeous George (who I just want to hug he's so adorable) are the best ones in there IMO. OK, Joe sided a bit with Mallet and DVD who are both just AWFUL, but what I liked about that was that he didn't give a shit what the others thought - he's just nice to everyone really, regardless of whether they're a twunt or not. Amazing really. I don't think I could do that!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 1, 2008)

IM just stunned at DVD's complete self entitlement complex!
surely it cannot be an act to be THAT self absorbed, its not possible


----------



## bellator (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian is such a prick. When he came back from the trial he said to Nicola "We've just got to get rid of the other one now"
He then goes on to tell Joe " I love you" when Joe stood up for DVD.
Two faced, spineless twat.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian was brilliant last night! All that chewing they were doing made me PMSL!

I think there will be lots of bitching this week, now David's mate has been booted out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> IM just stunned at DVD's complete self entitlement complex!
> surely it cannot be an act to be THAT self absorbed, its not possible


My 9-year-old doesn't go on and on about her birthday the way DVD did.  God, man, get over it; you're a grown man.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 1, 2008)

Relahni said:


> He wouldn't be the first on the baby sitter list would he?
> 
> It's pretty obvious he's been paid to do a wind up job - as has DVD.
> 
> I think DVD is great btw.



Its the mouth - have a look at pics of him, Glitter and King.

I may be onto some 'identify a.....' think here. A bit like that game - Guess Who.

'Does he have a Paedo mouth?'
'Yes'
'Is it Timmy?'
'Oh, you win *again*!!'


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2008)

oh fucking great

there's no 2nd episode of corrie tonight because of this pile of wank


----------



## girasol (Dec 1, 2008)

Yep, Joe FTW - I love it when people stand up and speak up the way he did! 

Martina is strong and very together - although it doesn't make her great fun to watch - but that's just selfishness in my part - I'd love to be friends with her IRL (lol, that sounds a bit sad)

Nicola, well, I do like her, she's tough and I loved her speech to DVD about why did he expect recognition for doing the right thing?   She said that's something she'd do to her child but not to an adult (she was obviously being particularly bitchy because he deserved it, because of course adults also deserve recognition - but some seem to expect it all the time)


----------



## foo (Dec 1, 2008)

bellator said:


> Brian is such a prick. When he came back from the trial he said to Nicola "We've just got to get rid of the other one now"
> He then goes on to tell Joe " I love you" when Joe stood up for DVD.
> Two faced, spineless twat.



he's revolting isn't he.

i think Joe will win this.


----------



## foo (Dec 1, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> Nicola, well, I do like her, she's tough and I loved her speech to DVD about why did he expect recognition for doing the right thing?   She said that's something she'd do to her child but not to an adult (she was obviously being particularly bitchy because he deserved it, because of course adults also deserve recognition - but some seem to expect it all the time)



oh god, i can't stand her. i usually like tough women, but she's just hard and  selfish imo. so this is one (rare) time i don't agree with you Iemanja


----------



## girasol (Dec 1, 2008)

foo said:


> oh god, i can't stand her. i usually like tough women, but she's just hard and  selfish imo. so this is one (rare) time i don't agree with you Iemanja



I'm sure our beautiful friendship will survive this minor disagreement 

(anyway my opinion is still subject to change, I only started liking her yesterday...)


----------



## foo (Dec 1, 2008)

i don't blame anyone for disagreeing with me about DVD tho btw,  i just think he makes excellent viewing....and i always seem to have a weak spot for the outcast/underdog in groups.


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2008)

foo said:


> i don't blame anyone for disagreeing with me about DVD tho btw,  i just think he makes excellent viewing....and i always seem to have a weak spot for the outcast/underdog in groups.



I agree he makes excellent viewing - in fact, I'm glad he's still in there for that reason.

I just think he's an arsehole, that's all. 

Nicola - hmmm - she's a bit of a bitch, but then really someone needs to stand up to DVD, and she does, so I admire her for that.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 1, 2008)

If he wasn't in there I think it would be becoming dull to watch.
Athough hes kind of nails down blackboard for me. Im not sure I want to keep watching because I find him so repulsive

Brians a big jessie pussy politician... he just looks like an eejit at the mo. I desperately want to see something that will change that. I doubt it will though


----------



## foo (Dec 1, 2008)

han said:


> Nicola - hmmm - she's a bit of a bitch, but then really someone needs to stand up to DVD, and she does, so I admire her for that.



she had it in for him and Mallett before they even arrived though. her and that dick Brian. 

nasty people.


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2008)

Yep, she's a nasty piece of work. But I do like the fact that she is prepared to put her money where her mouth is (unlike many of the others who stay silent for an easy life).

Joe's a hero though - he manages to stand up to people and still be a nice guy. Bless him.


----------



## foo (Dec 1, 2008)

han said:


> Joe's a hero though - he manages to stand up to people and still be a nice guy. Bless him.



totally agree with that. he's a sound bloke, and puts the others to shame almost daily.

i like Martina too. her and Joe seem to be the only honest people in there. she's pretty boring to watch though imo.


----------



## han (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah Martina's a dude as well isn't she! She's not that interesting to watch, but she WILL say if she is pissed off about anything, and do it openly (unlike Brian who  does it in secret to try and remain friends with everyone - bloody typical polititian!).


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 1, 2008)

oh lordy did you see the clip of Simon having to take oxygen because he's scared of baby crocs? Bless


----------



## aqua (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to say, I'm a fairly strong swimmer and I wouldn't have liked that task 

and even if he did need a couple of breaths of oxygen, look at him in that red thing  *fans self*


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 1, 2008)

that looked like it was fucking hard, and he got 6 out of 7, thats proper impressive.


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 1, 2008)

ah he did well didn't he. Those baby crocodiles had their little mouths wired shut though...


----------



## moomoo (Dec 1, 2008)

aqua said:


> I have to say, I'm a fairly strong swimmer and I wouldn't have liked that task
> 
> and even if he did need a couple of breaths of oxygen, look at him in that red thing  *fans self*



Quite.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 1, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> ah he did well didn't he. Those baby crocodiles had their little mouths wired shut though...



didn't notice that


----------



## moomoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Christ!!!  When DVD was perving over Nicola it really gave me the creeps!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 1, 2008)

$


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 1, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Christ!!!  When DVD was perving over Nicola it really gave me the creeps!



Ditto. Weird ole creepy guy.


----------



## foo (Dec 1, 2008)

this is brilliant telly  and i thought it was getting a bit boring 

bit yukky too tho..

Brian, wot a self regarding martyr. bye, well you did say your 'work is done'


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 1, 2008)

foo said:


> Brian, wot a self regarding martyr. bye, well you did say your 'work is done'


INdeed!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 1, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Christ!!!  When DVD was perving over Nicola it really gave me the creeps!



very ewww wasnt it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2008)

han said:


> Joe's a hero though - he manages to stand up to people and still be a nice guy. Bless him.


Yes he is.  Honest, and appropriately assertive.  An example to us all.


----------



## foo (Dec 2, 2008)

agreed danny -  he doesn't just go along with what the pack say and do, which is commendable (espeically in a situation like that)

well apart from feeling ill about 10 times, i enjoyed last night. i even warmed to Nicola.......just a little bit. 

god i was glad to see the back of Brian. he looked just wee bit surprised when they they said it was him....lol


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 2, 2008)

I think David will win, people will keep him in just to piss everyone off.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 2, 2008)

I hope to fuck he doesnt win!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I think David will win, people will keep him in just to piss everyone off.


Simon's more the type who wins: they slip into the last three unnoticed, then everyone goes: "Oh, fuck x or y can't _actually win_; I'm swapping to the quiet one".


----------



## moomoo (Dec 2, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I think David will win, people will keep him in just to piss everyone off.



Christ no!!!!  Can you imagine how unbearable he'd be if he thought people had kept him in because they liked him?


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 2, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Christ no!!!!  Can you imagine how unbearable he'd be if he thought people had kept him in because they liked him?



he must already be thinking that 

Joe did brilliantly on his trial. I reckon that'll win him the whole thing


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2008)

_"What are the public thinking?"_

What do they think people are voting for?  To reward good behaviour?  They really don't get it, do they?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 2, 2008)

He wont win, hes just watchable.. swash will win


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> He wont win, hes just watchable


Exactly.


----------



## foo (Dec 3, 2008)

was it on last night?


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## foo (Dec 3, 2008)

anything exciting happen?

i'm hoping for a George and Simon full on gropey snog and fiddle really..


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 3, 2008)

Nicola was booted.
They all hate David. Finally realising what a nasty little toad he is. Joe is mortified that he was taken for a ride so easily and is silently furious. 
Not sure if some of them including Joe accidentally threw George's teeth out of the bus! 

Don't know how much longer JOe and Simon can keep quiet about slimey ole DVD. I tihnk something will kick off at some point...


----------



## foo (Dec 3, 2008)

Nicola was booted eh. that's surprised me - people seem to like her. 

hope George has found his teeth!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Don't know how much longer JOe and Simon can keep quiet about slimey ole DVD. I tihnk something will kick off at some point...


Joe's made enough pointed comments for DVD to know that Nicola had blabbed.

Anyway, apparently she grassed him up as her parting gift to the camp, she said.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 3, 2008)

Bring back Kilroy!

I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## girasol (Dec 3, 2008)

Now that Nicola has gone maybe Martina will get some more airtime


----------



## Rollem (Dec 3, 2008)

its a bit boring now innit?


----------



## bellator (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't want DVD to win BUT imagine all their faces when he is crowned king of the jungle


----------



## moomoo (Dec 3, 2008)

I missed this last night - who was Nicola up against please?  

I'm a bit sad about Nicola going, I was just warming to her and her boobs.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 3, 2008)

joes face in the bush telegraph when he thought he'd chucked georges teeth out the window of the bus was classic- i pissed myself laffing!!

Nicola shouldnt have gone -bloody simon or DVD


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 3, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I missed this last night - who was Nicola up against please?
> 
> I'm a bit sad about Nicola going, I was just warming to her and her boobs.




simon and george


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2008)

Joe to win, Joe to win!

I think it'll be Joe 1st, Martina 2nd, Simon 3rd and then George 4th. Hopefully DVD will be voted out next!


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 3, 2008)

Glad Nicola has gone...poncing about telling people why they're not on the telly anymore, when her achievements amount to being w*nking material for fat, stubby-cocked greasy drivers in egg-stained string vests, followed by keeping some spotty Lambrini-swilling urchin's f*cking chips warm. Take the jelly bags out and she resumes her rightful position as a sink harpie, unbelievably stupid swamp-donkey with out-of-proportion hips


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 3, 2008)

You didn't like her then?


----------



## moomoo (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> simon and george



Blimey! 



han said:


> Joe to win, Joe to win!




Yes, yes, yes!!!!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2008)

I like Martina - she's my hero!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2008)

What?  How can Simon be out and DVD still be there?  My flatmate says she refuses to watch it now...   I'll have to sneak to my bedroom to see it..


----------



## moomoo (Dec 3, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> What?  How can Simon be out and DVD still be there?



I'm gutted about this.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 3, 2008)

DVD is gonna win it, isn't he?


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 3, 2008)

That's the eye candy gone then


----------



## moomoo (Dec 3, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> DVD is gonna win it, isn't he?



No.  No, he's not.


----------



## foo (Dec 3, 2008)

despite thinking Simon's not the brightest of blokes, he's bang on about DVD. he is a beatiful looking bloke isn't he..Simon i mean, not David!  

Joe to win  lovely lad. he'll walk it, easy. although, if you're talking about who we like, Martina is a close second for me. not great viewing material, but she rocks. 

i'll admit i got a bit lumpinthroat when Joe's mum was on...


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 3, 2008)

foo said:


> he is a beatiful looking bloke isn't he..Simon i mean, not David!


Oh indeed.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> That's the eye candy gone then



Yep.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 3, 2008)

WHAT????!!! Its like fucking John sargent all over again, but this time the guy is an Utter tool!!!

who are these wankers voting for him???


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 3, 2008)

I reckon the public want a joe and DVD final so they can see JOE kick his greasy little arse all over camp haha


----------



## D'wards (Dec 4, 2008)

Classic British thing of supporting the underdog with DVD - the others are so vile to him, especially the hateful Nicola.

Bound to get a bit of sympathy


----------



## hammerntongues (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn`t want it to happen but I`m starting to like DVD , he may be playing up to the camera but at the least the man has a bit of character and isn`t afraid to piss people off , his take on Nicole in the camera room made me smile and he`s gently taking the piss out of them all .

 That said , Martina to win , Joe is just a bit too nice .


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Classic British thing of supporting the underdog with DVD - the others are so vile to him, especially the hateful Nicola.
> 
> Bound to get a bit of sympathy


I think it's more that people are keeping him in for the entertainmernt factor.

As I was saying above, the campers seem to be under the impression that the public vote to reward good behaviour, or because someone's been through a trial.  (Hence the comment made by one of them:  "_What are the public thinking?_").  They couldn't understand why Brian was voted off after staying in the rat cage all night.  But a) we didn't see that footage until the phonelines were pretty much closed, and b) he was boring.

But in fact, the public is more motivated by a sense of mischief.  That's why screamers get critter trials when we control the trial selection.

I'm hoping DVD has outlived his mischief value and gets voted off tonight.

(btw, I'm pretty sure he sees his career after this as being at least partly in panto, after seeing his Nicola impersonation).


----------



## Rollem (Dec 4, 2008)

what a shame simon has gone. now what will i watch? 

loved dvd's nicola impression in the hut, LOL  and when simon was writing a song and he said there was only room for one song in the jungle - biff baff boff - and that he (simon ) should 'Biff Baff Off!' 


i dont want Joe to win, he's annoying


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2008)

Rollem said:


> and when simon was writing a song and he said there was only room for one song in the jungle - biff baff boff - and that he (simon ) should 'Biff Baff Off!'


That _was_ funny.  Even Simon and Joe thought that was funny.  DVD knew himself his song was ridiculous.  That episode did have me thawing towards him.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 4, 2008)

Rollem said:


> i dont want Joe to win, he's annoying


Same here. Nice guy but . . 
I wanted Simon to win. Martina now.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 4, 2008)

*DVD all the way*

Hes fucking hysterical - the Nicola takeoff was brilliant

As Simon said, I think under it all hes a really nice guy, well maybe I wouldn't go that far, but he is the tops, the rest are as dull as dishwater


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't mind if Martina, Joe or George wins.  On balance, I think I'd prefer George.


----------



## Rollem (Dec 4, 2008)

i am starting to want dvd to win, lol!


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 4, 2008)

I reckon George will be out tonight


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> I reckon George will be out tonight


----------



## hipipol (Dec 4, 2008)

I think if Nicola's silicon bags had been allowed to compete on their own, without the idiot attached, they'd still be in!!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 4, 2008)

Hurrah!!!!!!!!  That horrible man has gone!!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 4, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Justice is done.


----------



## foo (Dec 4, 2008)

has David gone then? 

he rocked that jungle.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done GBP!  You kept him in exactky the right length of time.

I'm not fussed who wins now.  My choice would be George, but I think it'll be Joe.  That's fine; he's a good guy.


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad I was wrong about George going! It's a good final 3, reckon Joe will win


----------



## Rollem (Dec 5, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> It's a good final 3


it's a damn dull final three! 

 would have loved to have seen dvd do the final eating trial


----------



## 43mhz (Dec 5, 2008)

dvd entertained.. on an entertainment show.. he should have won


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 5, 2008)

You have a point. Both of you  
Just can't stand the man.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, he was entertaining.  But he had no place being in the final.  Can you imagine his ego?  Jesus.

No, he had it right when he said himself his work there was done.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Go Martina!!!


or George!!

(Jo's ok too but Martina rocks and George is so lovely!)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 5, 2008)

Martina FTW!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2008)

Aw, George is out.   (((George))).


----------



## moomoo (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay!!!! Joe!!!!


----------



## yardbird (Dec 5, 2008)

But Martina's just lovely!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2008)

So King Joe, eh?  

_Now_ what am I going to do every night?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2008)

yardbird said:


> But Martina's just lovely!


She was great.  And surprisingly funny.  I hadn't realised before she was on this that she had a personality.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

It was all great and they are all winners


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> It was all great and they are all winners



It's been an incredible journey.


----------



## 43mhz (Dec 6, 2008)

One they'll never forget


----------



## john x (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm confused now! 

Who is still in it? 

john x


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 6, 2008)

It's finished mun.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2008)

No, it'll never finish.  It will stay with them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2008)

43mhz said:


> One they'll never forget



Future generations will look back on this and blah....blah...blah....blah....


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 6, 2008)

Last in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2008)

So, what will be the reaction on _I'm A Celeb... Coming Out_ (Sunday, ITV1, 9pm) ?

Will Dani still be going on about Joe having a go at them in the Bush Telegraph?


----------



## han (Dec 6, 2008)

I want George's babies. I'm going to write to him and ask him for some spunk.


----------



## bellator (Dec 6, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> So, what will be the reaction on _I'm A Celeb... Coming Out_ (Sunday, ITV1, 9pm) ?
> 
> Will Dani still be going on about Joe having a go at them in the Bush Telegraph?



No cause she knows the GBP love him.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 6, 2008)

han said:


> I want George's babies. I'm going to write to him and ask him for some spunk.


I want Martina's. I'm gonna write to her!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2008)

han said:


> I want George's babies. I'm going to write to him and ask him for some spunk.


If I was a lady I think I would.



bellator said:


> No cause she knows the GBP love him.


True.  Though she lives in Aus now.  Maybe she doesn't want a career back in Blighty.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/im_a__celebrity/article2013457.ece

Int Joe a lovely fella, tho does look a lot like Alfred E Newman from Mad Magazine, as Charlie Brooker points out


----------

